# i saw a sad thing



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was at this house party and this guy had a 4' monitor in a 100g tank
he couldent turn around and was way over wieght 
he said he feeds him dog food







poor guy
and he also has a small one in a 55 g (about 10")
and a tortiose in a bird cage that was climbing the sides
i was like dam poor animals, 
and he wouldent get rid of them for nothing


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

I hate people who do things like that, my old neighbours had a hobby farm and half their animals had open sores, busted bones etc. mostly from bad nutrition and unsanitary conditions. the worst part about it was that they got reported so many times and always managed to clean up for a little bit and get their "pets" back









If its really bad, report 'em, hopefully the authorities there arent as dumb as in my hometown.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

stuff like that really pisses me off. I would have shouted at that guy until he caved. Either report him if you have the RSPCA equivalent, or just break into his house and nick them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sourbugs said:


> I hate people who do things like that, my old neighbours had a hobby farm and half their animals had open sores, busted bones etc. mostly from bad nutrition and unsanitary conditions. the worst part about it was that they got reported so many times and always managed to clean up for a little bit and get their "pets" back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we'll they are illegal in ny 
so he would get in too much trouble and ive known this guy for a while
and i dont want him to get in too much trouble
just take them away and give them a better home


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

soo sad, you should do something to try to help those helpless animals.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I would not have said anything, You did say house party







, waited till he was wasted







then taken em all outa there.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Absolutely irks me beyond acurate description! It is cases like this that allow States, Counties, and Cities to pass more and more laws restricting the rights of keepers...and it is these cases that gather the most attention making it hard to explain to legislators and law makers that they are not the true representative of dedicated hobbyists.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------

